# Sophie & Mr. Squeaks



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

For those of you who were not aware, Mr. Squeaks has moved to Chicago! Baya and Cindy (AZ Whitefeather) graciously decided to allow Mr. Squeaks to depart the sunny climes of Arizona for the frigid winter wonderland here. If you're not interested in all the details, the short version is Mr. Squeaks is here, he is doing great and he is already (tentatively) becoming friends with Sophie. 

NOTE: I am cross-posting this so that as many of Shi's many, many friends can get an update about Mr. Squeaks. In the original post, I had numerous photos, but I am having a great deal of difficulty in putting the photos up here, so here is the link to the original posting where the photos are: 
http://pigeonchat.forumakers.com/t3010-sophie-mr-squeaks

Here are more details:

Because Mr. Squeaks is a "celebrity pigeon," he flies across country on a commercial airplane(!), so I went to pick him up at O'Hare International Airport. 

When Squeaks arrived, he was understandably irritable with all the changes. There was plenty of growling, snapping and "wing-fu" the first couple of days. I had set up temporary accommodations for him, as his house had not yet arrived. I set it up in the office that is next to mine, so Mr. Squeaks will have the same view as Sophie does from my desk. He really loves the window.

He is fascinated by the animals and birds outside the window: squirrels, mr and mrs. cardinal, blue jays, woodpeckers, crows, deer, etc. In fact, that is his favorite thing to do so far. During the day, he sits on his brick perch and watches outside. He has no interest in coming out. However, as soon as it gets too dark to see outside, he comes to the front of his house and waits for me to take him out. After the first couple of days, he has gradually accepted me as his friend, first taking treats from my hand, and--finally--allowing me to give him some petting and "scritches". (ps. note the squirrel that Squeaks is watching running by outside).

Exactly one week and a day after his arrival, Mr. Squeaks broke out his first "coo." The more comfortable he is getting, the more talkative he becomes. At this point, I brought Sophie in to visit Squeaks. They looked at each other and then Sophie ran up my arm to perch on my shoulder and peek around my head at Mr. Squeaks! 

So, because Mr. Squeaks cannot fly, I lift him down to the floor in "his" office, so he can do some exploring. He thoroughly explored that room, then has been gradually been expanding, going up and down the hall, and coming in to visit me in my office. However, he has discovered the snake that I use to keep the draft from coming into the hall through the door that goes to the basement/garage. Squeaks seems to be in love with the snake, he perches on it and stares straight ahead at the door for hours.

So far, we are all getting acclimated, but everyone seems to be getting along.

Right now, as I am typing this, Squeaks is by my feet in my office, just hanging out. He seems very happy and engaged. Plus, he is getting A LOT of safflower seeds, hemp seeds and--his favorite--those Canadian peas that he loves so much. More to come....

Bill B.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay for Mr. Squeaks!  I'm sure he'll enjoy his new life with you and Sophie. Sounds like he's already got a jump on it!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

That's awesome! I was wondering, but had faith that with all Shi's pigeon people they would all be well cared for and I'm glad Sophie's graciously sharing her person.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am very happy to hear Mr. Squeak has a new home. Thank you for letting us know. He will be very happy in his new home with you and Sophie.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update. 

c.hert PM'd me some time ago to say that she had collected 3 of Shi's babies and had taken them to join her pigeon family. I think they were Dom, Gimie and WoeBeGone.

Cynthia


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank goodness for the update! I have thought about Shi and her crew almost daily. I'm so glad to hear Mr. Squeaks and the three others have found good homes!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear this update, as I had been wondering about how the famous Mr. Squeaks was doing. I'm sure he will adjust and is enjoying this wonderful winter wonderland. I bet Shi is smiling down upon him.

Thank you for the update, I'm glad he is in your loving care with your other babies.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh, so glad Mr Squeaks & the rest of the gang are doing well and found excellent homes.
I'm sure Shi will be keeping a watchful eye over all of them


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that Shi's babies are in loving homes for good. How does Mr. Squeaks like the snow? Wouldn't that be great if Mr. Squeaks and Sophie bonded?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh I know Shi must be so happy about this!!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad to hear that Mr. Squeaks and the others are getting the care and attention they need and deserve. 

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a wonderful update! I am so very happy that Mr. Squeaks is with Sophie and her humans and that Shi's other birds have found their own wonderful home with c.hert.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I was thinking about Mr. Squeaks and the rest of the gang and I am so happy to read they have all found great homes. Mr.Squeaks is one of a kind, glad he is doing so well.
Thank you for the update.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I was also wondering about Mr. Squeaks and the rest of Shi's birds. I'm so glad their being taken care of and in wonderful homes, and I'm sure she's watching over them  Thank you for the update.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

All of this news just made my day !!!!!


----------

